# 1,100 # Hog killed in Fayette Co.



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 5, 2007)

Hogzilla" Caught, Shot In Fayette County 10:20 pm EST January 4, 2007


Fayette County -- An urban legend comes to life, and meets its death in northeast Georgia.


A boar weighing 1,100 pounds was shot and killed in a Fayette County neighborhood.

Residents say the wild hog had been tearing up their yards for years.

These so-called "hogzillas" have been spotted and killed in south Georgia in recent years, but the Department of Natural Resources is trying to determine if the pig shot in Fayette County this week is a state record.


People passing by the Coursey house are amazed by the boar hanging from a tree in the front yard. William Coursey, an avid hunter, shot the pig in a neighbor's yard.


Coursey says the boar is one of four that had been roaming the neighborhood, uprooting yards for seven years. He says the other three animals may have been killed previously.

He says he thought it was myth until now. Coursey and his son took the hog to a local weigh station, where it weighed in at 1,100 pounds. It's an estimated 9 feet long.

The Courseys believe the hefty hog may be the biggest ever, based on statistics they say they found in a local hunting magazine.


Experts say the large pigs are "feral," meaning they were once domesticated but now run wild. They can be dangerous, and the DNR urges that you call wildlife experts to remove the animals.


    ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 5, 2007)

Here's a link;

http://www.wsbtv.com/news/10674297/detail.html

With a picture. Don't know about ya'll, but the 350 pounder I killed a few years ago wasn't any smaller than this.

I just don't see where they get 1,100 pounds from.


----------



## Jasper (Jan 5, 2007)

Darcy lives in that area. Must've been the hog she said she passed up, saying it would've been a goodun next year...........


----------



## Philbow (Jan 5, 2007)

I think they forgot to subtract the truck weight from the gross weight. And the TV reporters and anchors believe this weight.


----------



## tyler1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hvaing seen just a few hogs in the wild I have no idea what this one would weigh.  It does look like a good one though.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 5, 2007)

Looks pretty big to me


----------



## alphachief (Jan 5, 2007)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Looks pretty big to me



Don't know about 1,100 lbs...but that's a dang big porker.


----------



## BubbaD (Jan 5, 2007)

Coursey's brother attends our church and was waiting on me Wednesday night with the news. We have some other church members who have seen the 4 bruisers in the area. I didn't go down and see the pig but he told me that Huckaby's Cooler wouldn't take it because of its size. They had processed one near 600 pounds before and this one was twice the size. I would "Hope" they would have put it on the scales before calling out the weight. Of course no one on this board believes anything unless they actually see it and even then they need another witness


----------



## pcsolutions1 (Jan 5, 2007)

*big*



Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Looks pretty big to me



Looks enormous in that pic.  Not to be mean, but that's no small woman in the pic and the pig looks to be several to many times her size.

Tom


----------



## JayTee (Jan 5, 2007)

I buy the hog weighing 1100, but I don't think Fayette is in Northeast Ga.


----------



## BubbaD (Jan 5, 2007)

JayTee said:


> I buy the hog weighing 1100, but I don't think Fayette is in Northeast Ga.



    The media has never been known for being experts in Geography have they


----------



## Ol' Red (Jan 5, 2007)

Fayette is south of Atlanta.  I tell you what, I went into the wrong profession.  I should have been a media person or a weather man.  You can being wrong the majority of the time and still get paid!

Red


----------



## Philbow (Jan 5, 2007)

I taped the WSB news last night and I've watched the hog episode again. IMHO the hog is big but not 1100 lb big. I could be wrong, it has happened before, but it is not common. As a matter of fact the Feds have listed my being wrong as an endangered species.


----------



## Derek Edge (Jan 5, 2007)

Must be a pretty strong limb.


----------



## Buckerama (Jan 5, 2007)

No possible way that hog ways 1,100 pounds, it is a big pig but not that big. i would say no more than 800, maybe not even that.


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 5, 2007)

I would guess (with guess being the key word) 400 lbs.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 5, 2007)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Looks pretty big to me



Yep dat dare is a good size piggy hope she don't read dis and come lookin fer me but she ain't no little lady if ya know what I mean......so I would say 800 and that is my final answer.


----------



## Just BB (Jan 5, 2007)

All I know is that I'm going hog hunting tomorrow and I'd rather not shoot one that big to tote out of the woods.  Nor would I like to meet the fella that hoisted that pig up in that tree in a dark alley.


----------



## Swamprat (Jan 5, 2007)

Last report it is still walking............Don't know how big it is but you can see it has captured something for dinner.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 5, 2007)

Swamprat said:


> Last report it is still walking............Don't know how big it is but you can see it has captured something for dinner.


 
SwampRat, quit pickin on them poor Western North Carolina folks.


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Jan 5, 2007)

scooter1 said:


> SwampRat, quit pickin on them poor Western North Carolina folks.



I now see why dem western north carolina gals rule da men around dat big she roll over in bed and you DONE


----------



## caught (Jan 5, 2007)

*heres the same hog a week ago*

Heres a picture of the hog taken a week ago by a friend of badcompany's. We were waiting for the call that he was back in his yard to come catch it. Oh well, maybe next time. by the way the land owner was standing a bout 20 foot from this fearce domestic hog.


----------



## gordylew (Jan 5, 2007)

If that hog weighs 1100 lbs I,ll eat my shorts, better yet I,ll eat Tiffany Lakoskis' shorts if it weighs 500


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 5, 2007)

gordylew said:


> If that hog weighs 1100 lbs I,ll eat my shorts, better yet I,ll eat Tiffany Lakoskis' shorts if it weighs 500


 
Uhh, if she's up for that, you could prolly sell tickets.


----------



## Tn_Extreme (Jan 5, 2007)

This one in the pic below weighed 727 on the hoof. I was there when it was wieghed on certified scaes at the local farmer's Co-op....

The one in the pic above looks fatter so it could have weighed 1100.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jan 5, 2007)

gordylew said:


> If that hog weighs 1100 lbs I,ll eat my shorts, better yet I,ll eat Tiffany Lakoskis' shorts if it weighs 500


.........................i bet ya wish it weighed 1100 #'s don't ya


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 5, 2007)

Howard Roark said:


> I would guess (with guess being the key word) 400 lbs.



400.. come on howard, the other pig in the pic" the one in the blue jeans a t-shirt" probably wieghed 450


----------



## Robk (Jan 5, 2007)

Tn_Extreme said:


> This one in the pic below weighed 727 on the hoof. I was there when it was wieghed on certified scaes at the local farmer's Co-op....
> 
> The one in the pic above looks fatter so it could have weighed 1100.



I watched the video of this guy killing this pig... dogging with a bow.  Gotta love Youtube.com

R


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 5, 2007)

Robk said:


> I watched the video of this guy killing this pig... dogging with a bow.  Gotta love Youtube.com
> 
> R



How about a URL to the Youtube video.


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 5, 2007)

Hoyt man said:


> 400.. come on howard, the other pig in the pic" the one in the blue jeans a t-shirt" probably wieghed 450



Remember, I am a conservative.   

Ask Dbone, AAA or Linwood to guess and see what you get.


----------



## dirtroad (Jan 5, 2007)

Sounds like a good neighbor hood to live in.The hog appears to be as big as the tree(diameter)and I see a 10pt in the front yard also.1101 lbs.....


----------



## badcompany (Jan 5, 2007)

There is going to be a lot of shorts eating done on here. I went to see the pig myself because I had a hard time believing it to weigh that much. Guys pictures can't even come close to showing the true size of this thing. Its head and neck were the size of a 55gal drum. Its ears were about a foot long. I was in total amazment when I saw it.This is a picture of its track taken the day before it was shot.


----------



## Tn_Extreme (Jan 5, 2007)

Howard Roark said:


> How about a URL to the Youtube video.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUCYh2nkSd8


----------



## badcompany (Jan 5, 2007)

pcsolutions1 said:


> Looks enormous in that pic.  Not to be mean, but that's no small woman in the pic and the pig looks to be several to many times her size.
> 
> Tom



Thats one of our bus drivers here in the county in the picture. She had to come in today bragging about being on the news. I bet she would'nt brag now.


----------



## Johnsampson1962 (Jan 5, 2007)

Where in Fayette county was this?


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 5, 2007)

Tn_Extreme said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUCYh2nkSd8



I just watched.

How often are your dogs shot?


----------



## badcompany (Jan 5, 2007)

Johnsampson1962 said:


> Where in Fayette county was this?



About 5 miles north of Brooks. Off Chappel Rd.


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 5, 2007)

I'd love to get a crack at one that sized with my handgun!!!

Man what a pig!


----------



## Tn_Extreme (Jan 5, 2007)

Howard Roark said:


> I just watched.
> 
> How often are your dogs shot?



15 years of hunting....NEVER had a dog shot.  We are VERY careful.


----------



## Racor (Jan 5, 2007)

I can believe the pig is up around 1,000 lbs. From the looks of the people in the pics I'd say its a one big porker!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 5, 2007)

I  saw that hog on the news tonight and he looks mighty big to me.


----------



## JWarren (Jan 5, 2007)

I have been around purebred swine breeding stock all of my life, having had many fully mature boars that when carried to market weighed more than 700lbs. That hog easily exceeds  a 1000lbs.


----------



## creekbender (Jan 6, 2007)

thats alot of pork chops


----------



## Robk (Jan 6, 2007)

that pigs gotta be rank,  not too sure how good that meat would be.  

Rob


----------



## creekbender (Jan 6, 2007)

hmmmmm  u got a point there .
better cook him all night


----------



## Howard Roark (Jan 6, 2007)

Tn_Extreme said:


> 15 years of hunting....NEVER had a dog shot.  We are VERY careful.



I could tell from the video the shots are carefully chosen. 

The one time I hunted hogs with dogs the owner of the dogs who was hunting on our land ask that no guns be carried on the hunt.

It was definitely exciting.


----------



## cpowel10 (Jan 6, 2007)

i wonder if this one will get the publicity that "hogzilla" got


----------



## powerwagon (Jan 6, 2007)

i bet its over 1000, hard not to be , look at the tree in the picture for a size ref


----------



## baker7mm (Jan 7, 2007)

*caught huh??*

It takes a brave guy to catch that guy...  I just heard about this on the news in San Diego, Ca. the news anchor lady said that somebody in GA caught that big pig. I figured I needed to look here for the real story, I thought my wife was the only one who said "Did you catch anything ?"  everytime I go Hunting...
that is a big big pig but 1100#???


----------



## kcausey (Jan 7, 2007)

I see hogs almost every time i go in the woods.....that pig is every bit of what they say it is....I'm game for 1100lbs.  I think those of you whom are thinking 400-500 lbs need to see a 500 pounder more often, then take another look at this one.  The hams on that hog prolly weigh 250 a piece.  That pig would eat a 400 pounder.
KIP


----------



## BubbaD (Jan 8, 2007)

gordylew said:


> If that hog weighs 1100 lbs I,ll eat my shorts, better yet I,ll eat Tiffany Lakoskis' shorts if it weighs 500



Well get out your bib and all you other neigh sayers be prepared. I spoke with Mr. Coursey's brother yesterday and they did in fact have it certified. They had to take it to the land fill to weigh it officially. GON will have all the details next month. They wanted to be certain before printing anything. I am trying to get a hold of the weigh ticket.
Oh and to get it in the tree that had to hoist it up with the truck and oh...it was a big branch.
I just love how everyone is an expert and can judge deer,fish and hog sizes from pictures


----------



## bigun31768 (Jan 8, 2007)

this one went 350


----------



## badcompany (Jan 8, 2007)

Bigun, that is a good looking hog there. Did you catch him or shoot him? That would be a handful to catch.


----------



## bigun31768 (Jan 8, 2007)

i shot him with a muzzle  loader this year. walked up on him and about 30 pigs and sows.


----------



## Mojo^ (Jan 8, 2007)

Does anybody know what the guy shot the hog with? I'd kinda like to know the specifics such as caliber and distance.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 9, 2007)

JWarren said:


> I have been around purebred swine breeding stock all of my life, having had many fully mature boars that when carried to market weighed more than 700lbs. That hog easily exceeds  a 1000lbs.



I'll take your word for it then over other guesstimates.  


What they need to do is bury the hog, tell everyone some kind of weird reason why they did it, then let National Geographic come dig it up in 6 months and "guess" at the weight. 

OH, WAIT, that's already been done........... 


T


----------



## BubbaD (Jan 9, 2007)

Man I hope I can get a hold of that weigh ticket tomorrow night at church. He has so many news crews in and out over there that its pitiful. The hog had actually become quite famous in the area over the past year.
I'll find out what he shot him with and how far sometime today.


----------



## the HEED! (Jan 9, 2007)

which hog are we talking about?


----------



## BubbaD (Jan 9, 2007)

This one:

Hopefully this will clear up alot of questions:

Shot with 7mm 08 Ruger
about 25 yds
yes neighbor's yard
certified as a wild boar from Hog Hunter Mag.
confirmed by DNR
Certified weight at Fayetteville Waste Mgt Co at 1100 lbs.
anything else???????????????????????????????


----------



## BubbaD (Jan 9, 2007)

Here are some more pictures I received from the dude himself. Now I just need to get that weight ticket.


----------



## gapeach08 (Jan 9, 2007)

Dear Lord in heaven - I am just glad it didn't run up on me!  I agree with Just BB - I sho wouldn't want to be the one to tote that s.o.b. out the woods!


----------



## powerwagon (Jan 9, 2007)

well whatever the true weight its a hog id be happy to take in a dream let alone in the woods


----------



## BubbaD (Jan 10, 2007)

Got real quite on this thread after I posted the stats & pictures eh?


----------



## Snakeman (Jan 10, 2007)

BubbaD said:


> Got real quite on this thread after I posted the stats & pictures eh?


Thanks for getting the scoop on this one, BubbaD.  Nice pictures.

Hope this one overshadows "Hogzilla", and gets recognized as the "world's largest wild boar".

The Snakeman


----------



## Ricky (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats frigggin HUGE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RATTLER (Jan 10, 2007)

I THINK WE SHOULD CALL MYTH BUSTERS NOW EVERYTHING IS SETTLED DOWN 
THANKS BUBBA D


----------



## bubbafowler (Jan 10, 2007)

i talked to my godfather today, and he said over christmas break that his son called him saying that there were two hogs in the yard, apparently it was this guy and one of his buddies.  I think he said they took a few pics....... ill see if i can get them, so we can have some live pics.


----------



## gahoghntr (Jan 11, 2007)

it might have been wild but it sure aint no piney woods rooter, he must have alot of domestic genes in him


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 11, 2007)

I saw this on the front page of The Citizen newspaper this morning  at prayer breakfast.  That thing is a monster!!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2007)

Is that CORN in it's mouth on the third picture on post #60 or does he just need some dental work?



T


----------



## RACKATTACK (Jan 11, 2007)

I live in Brooks, home of the famous 1100 pound world record hog. I have a auction on ebay listed for a world class hog hunt from my back yard. Auction starting at $5,000. Don't let this one slip by. Only a very few of these wild beasts still  exist.  PM me for more info and bidding instructions.


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Jan 11, 2007)

*duroc*



BubbaD said:


> This one:
> 
> Hopefully this will clear up alot of questions:
> 
> ...


i show pigs for jefferson high and if u were to ask my ag teacher or any one they would say he had some duroc [domestic] in him some where


----------



## triozoo123 (Jan 12, 2007)

Throwback, I thought that was just his bottom jaw with very worn down teeth when I looked at it the other day. Kid's actually asked what that was too, so at least that is how I explained it to them!
Either way, that is a sure enough well fed hog!
Triozoo123


----------



## Racor (Jan 12, 2007)

Sent the pic below to a good friend of mine that lives up north (back in my old stomping grounds).

Here's his reply. (I got a good laugh out of it so I thought I'd share it with you all)



> 1. What is it that's supposed to happen when pigs fly?
> 2. Around here, the kid's play on TIRE swings.
> 3. Just a thought(s):
> a. Move somewhere with smaller pigs.
> ...


----------

